# Possibly pregnant question



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't know where to post there - so I'm hoping you ladies can offer some good advice.

My periods are ALWAYS 28 days. Today is day 33. I told DH that I might be pregnant and he is thrilled, and I would be too. We were planning on TTC in a couple months anyway. However, I have no desire to test.

I just started working out 3 weeks ago and have lost almost 10 pounds; I'm feeling good and motivated and have started training for a 5 k. I was PLANNING on getting into shape before TTC.

I realize that my period could be late due to exercising - but I didn't start working out until right around when I ovulated. ALSO I had some spotting around 24 days - and that is the first time I have ever had spotting.

I'm not trying to ignore the fact that I might be pregnant, I eat healthy and don't smoke or drink. I guess the only concern I have would be taking prenatal vitamins and contacting my midwife before she gets booked up.

I really want to keep working out though and getting in better shape and I'm afraid just "knowing" I'm pregnant will make me eat more and become lax about working out.

I know everyone says you should check with your doctor before working out while pregnant - but honestly our bodies aren't meant to do that, right? I mean 200 years ago people didn't know they were pregnant until like 20-ish weeks probably, right? Would I really be putting the baby at risk if I just kind of went about my life and if I was pregnant, great...but if not, oh well.

I also kind of like the idea of not having a machine or doctor tell me that I am pregnant - I think it would be kind of cool to just start feeling more and more pregnant until there is no denying I am.

argh - sorry I babble.

Thoughts?

-Erin


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

I exercised regularly through both of my pregnancies and my midwives were very supportive of it! I think its only exercise like horseback riding and skiing and really high impact aerobics (you know, activities where there's a risk of falling or a lot of jarring movements) that aren't suggested. You can buy prenatals at Whole Foods or any drugstore or grocery store, you don't have to have a prescription for them.


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

What about running? Would it be bad to loose weight? Obviously i will gain weight at some point - but if i am pregnant i would like to continue loosing weight (in a healthy way) if my body will allow it. I am trying a HBAC and i think being healthier might give me a better shot.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

My last three pregnancies I have lost weight every time. Up to 40 pounds with one. I never tried, it just happened because I ate more healthy and such. If you are eating healthy and excercising well (without really over doing it) then you should be fine. Just get some prenatal vitamines with folic acid (if you are not pg but want to TTC, this is a good idea too).


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
My last three pregnancies I have lost weight every time. Up to 40 pounds with one. I never tried, it just happened because I ate more healthy and such. If you are eating healthy and excercising well (without really over doing it) then you should be fine. Just get some prenatal vitamines with folic acid (if you are not pg but want to TTC, this is a good idea too).

Ok that makes me feel better.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Moving to fertility.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

Hi there. I ran through my last pregnancy up to about 26 weeks when I started having pelvic pain, including a 5k at 22 weeks. Please come join us on the running thread. We have lots of pregnant/nursing experience and offer lots of support.


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Paige! I just posted over there. I'm trying to get rid of this whole 'omg i'm pregnant i just need to eat and relax' mentality!


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

Some people have to do the eat and relax thing - I am one due to my history of miscarriage- but for most people it's fine - I wouldn't start any new fitness regimes in pregnancy though. Anything your body has already been used to doing pre-pregnancy should be fine.


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

If you are plannning to TTC in a few months anyway it would probably be a good idea to start taking your prenatals now anyhow. That way if youa re pregnant you are covered and if you aren't then you are gearing up your body for when you do get pg.


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you test?


----------

